

Stellar wealth distribution - sgarbi
http://i.imgur.com/EGjp7Vf.png

======
sgarbi
based on all Stellar addresses and the balances I found here
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Stellar/comments/2cztpg/all_stellar_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Stellar/comments/2cztpg/all_stellar_address_and_the_balances/)

